
Elon Musk doubles down on universal basic income: 'It's going to be necessary' - evo_9
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/elon-musk-doubles-down-universal-175300665.html
======
melling
Andrew Ng has a view on this. People should be paid to get learn:

[https://youtu.be/21EiKfQYZXc?t=1h1m57s](https://youtu.be/21EiKfQYZXc?t=1h1m57s)

